
Apple Event: "view the AR experience" - tosh
https://twitter.com/samhenrigold/status/1303352698490757133
======
klmadfejno
I don't see AR taking off any time soon, even if the "end state" success makes
a lot of sense.

For those who haven't seen it, check out Mario Kart Home Circuit. You control
a physical toy kart with your switch on a track arranged in your physical
home. The kart has a camera on it. You watch the screen, not the kart, because
the screen has a bunch of digital component happening too, like AI drivers and
powerups. There's cool stuff like how picking up a digital mushroom results in
a real world speed boost. It's super fun looking. Definitely just a toy, but I
think this is closer to a successful model of AR than most of the stuff people
have made so far. Looking at stuff through a phone like a window is a terrible
UI. Glasses are hard to make comfy, fashionable, and practical. Nintendo's big
brain moment here is that the AR parts aren't where you're physically looking
and I think that's really clever.

~~~
ChicagoBoy11
I would 1000% agree with you had I not actually worn a Google Glass for a few
weeks. Don't get me wrong -- there was so much wrong with it, but after a few
days it was noticeable how freeing it was to not be looking down at my phone
all the time (and I'm sure I've done that more and more since then). Even just
a simple use-case where AR is used as a phone that you can wear on your head
would be a significant leap forward. Again, if I hadn't tried it I would've
sworn what I'm saying is nonsense, but ever since I gave it a go with the
Glass I've just been yearning for the possibility of goggles-based phones, and
good AR and a few other things are all that stand in the way of that

~~~
save_ferris
How do you see AR playing out in terms of the distraction factor? I find that
having such easy access to a phone makes me so much more distracted, which in
turn affects my ability to focus, to read, to be present. I’m really curious
to see where AR goes but I’m also really getting into the whole screen/life
balance thing.

~~~
agumonkey
I'm conflicted, it's true that glass like products are less distracting yet
the constant information overlay with life is probably gonna change things a
lot.

~~~
ChicagoBoy11
I agree, but that's where AR can really shine. With glass, constantly having
it in your face was the only option. With advanced AR, things could easily be
pinned to the world to allow you far more control and greater context over
what you see and when. I think it may prove to give us more control and
freedom over these things, not less. On my phone, for instance, I have no
choice but to watch something but also be bombarded with notification messages
from all sorts of things I don't care about -- in an AR phone-like
environment, you could more elegantly segregate these things, and ultimately
potentially allow the user greater control over their consumption of content.

~~~
agumonkey
I kinda disagree. The simple notion that I'm near a connected modem alters my
brain (I'm not exaggerating for once).

------
wodenokoto
If you like me, don't know how to read a twitter thread:

\- Someone found a link and a title that appears to point to an Apple event.

\- There is a link to a 3D file: [https://apple.com/105/media/us/apple-
events/2020/4239dd5f-d9...](https://apple.com/105/media/us/apple-
events/2020/4239dd5f-d9de-4352-9894-0c3ee56588ce/quick-look/apple_event.usdz)
INTER

\- That file can somehow be viewed as AR, as recorded by another user:
[https://twitter.com/i/status/1303366736855486464](https://twitter.com/i/status/1303366736855486464)

\- The actual event is publicized here and not really mentioned in the thread:
[https://www.apple.com/apple-events/](https://www.apple.com/apple-events/)

------
xsmasher
> (Also neat, I didn't realize the Mac Preview app supported 3d models.)

I had the same pleasant surprise browsing through STL files for 3d printing;
it's nice to be able to view them right in the finder.

~~~
brundolf
Preview is one of macOS' best features, IMO. It's so simple and ubiquitous,
but it can open practically anything and does a great job of it. Reading a PDF
in it is buttery-smooth, you can even do a respectable amount of editing -
both PDFs and images - directly within it. It's one of the last great examples
of Just Works.

~~~
timemct
So true! Preview is one of those apps that Just Works™. I recently opened a
PDF on a Windows 10 computer and was slightly shocked that a _web browser_
opened up to present the PDF. Being able to easily and quickly annotate a
screen shots and photos for documentation is a huge boon, too.

------
BrianHenryIE
I read that as "we are launching a new product and you will be able to see it
in 3D at home as soon as it is announced" not "the product is AR". If the
product were AR, they would not tell you to "experience" the _new_ AR with old
AR (the .usdz file). It'd be like saying "use your SD TV to see how great this
HD TV is".

------
keenmaster
AR will be a paradigm shift, and Apple has to be prepared to adapt its
business model accordingly. People will demand significantly more UI/UX
customization than with the iPhone, where, conversely, simplicity is demanded.

If I'm going to buy AR glasses that sit on my face all day long, I really
don't want to be looking out at the world through a lowest-common-denominator
window. Just like my choice of clothes or the stack of books on my bookshelf,
my UI/UX has to thoroughly feel like it is a reflection of my preferences. I
want every element to be customizable (at least Windows level of
customization, but ideally Linux). Otherwise, I will depart the iOS ecosystem.

------
yalogin
It does say iOS 12 though, is this old code done for that release and we are
finding it out now? If I remember right there was an ARKit update along with
iOS 12.

~~~
saagarjha
Probably minimum supported iOS version for the AR features.

------
rvz
Its official: [https://www.apple.com/apple-
events/](https://www.apple.com/apple-events/)

~~~
neuronic
The logo looks like a devil fruit.

~~~
mstolpm
Looks like a 3D crossover between the Apple logo and the date of the event.
(Click on the graphics on an iPhone or iPad, you‘ll be greeted by an augmented
reality view of the logo you can move around.)

~~~
mjcohen
Worked on my iPod Touch.

------
nottorp
Twitter link says 'this is not available to you'. Location: Romania if Twitter
does geographic filtering now.

~~~
alpaca128
Are you logged in? "Coincidentally" Twitter links fail to load for me in at
least 50% of the time when I'm not logged in, at least the first time.

~~~
nottorp
I don't even have a twitter account any more, I think. Made one and never used
it, and at some point i saw that they're purging inactive accounts so it must
be gone.

I'm sure I can live without thread anyway :)

------
mrkwse
Slightly superfluous 3D AR animation, wonder if this points to new AR hardware
(e.g. LiDAR on iPhone Pro)?

------
scroot
Given the social effects of the past two decades of computing, I don't see how
anyone could think AR is a good idea.

